# New Policy Regarding Private Entry Tests (PUNJAB)



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know whether u guys know this or not, a few days past Shehbaz Shariff announced that there will be no entry test in all Private medical colleges all over Punjab. From now on the the merit will be based on the GOVERNMENT ENTRY TEST (being conducted on 14 September)
Read the details today. Students all over Punjab will give just one test i.e govt entry test and then the marks in this test will be submitted in the private college of ur choice. PMC will not do anything, where ever u want to apply (private) u will also submit ur govt entry test result. The merit will be made according to the marks in govt entry test.
Remember, Private Medical Colleges in Islamabad cmes under federal government. So any college situated in Isb is excluded frm this criteria.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

No but shifa has already taken the test now! Where does that leave us? My frnd was telling me about this but i refused to believe him. In a way its a good thing, one standard test, but its so sudden yar! Does it say netrhing on the website of the university...?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys why this information came up late


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> No but shifa has already taken the test now! Where does that leave us? My frnd was telling me about this but i refused to believe him. In a way its a good thing, one standard test, but its so sudden yar! Does it say netrhing on the website of the university...?



Usman Shifa is in Islamabad which cmes under the federal government not in Punjab government!! I wrote in my post that all colleges in Islamabad are excluded.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh u did! Sorry, i think i read included. Wel i chked with Shifa in any case and she said the same thing. Thnx for sharing this info...


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the situation is like what zero said

for more info , visit cmhlahore.edu.pk

they mentioned how one should proceed with the application and that for resident pakistanis , cmh is not going to conduct any test


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem Usman!

Wat do u guys think, will this step help?? I mean now u really have to give a test to get in. Money won't matter.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Its good in a way, dont you think. One standardised test for all the colleges. But then if u mess up this test you are done for! Pretty risky.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, mess this one and u have messed with a great many colleges.
But its a great change. Just one test and u r done, no more preperation after every week!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

is the entry test on 14th sept also for the overseas Pakistanis and foreigns of LMDC.........please quick reply guys


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Call the LMDC office to confirm. So many changes are taking place in so little time that m not sure of anything


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys can one of u call to LMDC and ask about the date of entry test as i have called several times but no one has picked up my call.....guys i live in UAE and and cant do much about it.....i would be very grateful if sum 1 of u do so ......


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

dude
iv been thru that n it dont feel good and even if u do get ur call picked up the people on the other side r so rude u would want drop the drop the line

best thing u can do is to send some relative of urs to that place


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i dun have relatives in lahore...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i call them today by 3 n they said tht call tomorow as its ramadn so every one have gone now, i dnt know wheter they have to go to make aftrai or smthng the aftar is by 6 25 n they have closed by 3


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thank u fareeha for trying..really appreciate it


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

told u didn i
call lmdc and all u get is more agony


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup n soory i wrote 6 25 for aftar its 7 25 mistaken  well if the add comes in newspaper i wd tll u i also have to apply there but i think that we have to buy prospectus but the test is under uhs as this notice came in paper 3 days ago that candidates wiiling for pvt admision have to pass test conducted under uhs on 14th


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

u definetly hv to buy their prospectus and submit the registration form with the registration fee


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup n if u havent then hurry thrusday is last day


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys wat abt Allama Iqbal Medical College when is the last date to collect the admission forms..


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

AIMC is maintained and run by the gov. of punjab so i think u have to give the entry test conducted by UHS on the 14th of september to get into it


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i already know man.....do u know the last date forms


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i think its like today
the 4th of september (last date to buy/submit the forms)


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Today is the last day for submitting forms. Believe me be there early or u might waste ur whole day!!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i need information regarding forms of LMDC ........i hve been asking it 4 weeks

guys my equivalence is 832/1100 how much i need in the entry test to get in the LMDC


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

havnt u still bouht form of uhs? all the colleges run by govt as well pvt in lahore they have to pass 14 sept test under uhs

ive sent my father to lmdc now look wt happen i wd inform u latter tday


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

can smeone list the colleges in punjab??


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

it would be better if u google ur question as some medical colleges spring up here n there like there is one newly opened college in multan

here r the few i know of
king edward
allama iqbal med college
nishtar medical 
quied-e-azam medical
lahore university medical
lahore medical and dental
wah medical
rawalpindi medical
fatima jinnah medical
fatima memorial hospital medical college


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

uve missed cmh


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i think i realised that when i was writing the application to be sent to cmh
my bad


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

The private ones plz, in which we can apply after PMC test!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

pvt ones r fatima memorial its date is 25th to submit forms, cmh syaing to submit after a week of result, of uol i dnt know still n of lmdc its 29th sept


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Do we have to visit the college or simply post our applications???


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u have to but psrospectus cmh n lmdc i think u can by courier for fatma n uol u have to visit n yaaa submition date is extended till tommorow now


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ure most welcome


----------

